# Laptop not connecting to internet



## Grimkeeper (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok .. where to start.

Today I had a few spare hours, so I thought i'd try and setup up a static IP, as I heard it makes it easier to foward port. So I setup static IP address's for my desktop and laptop, with help from www.portforward.com. ( I assume ) The computer guy that I get to setup most of the stuff had changed the ip address for the router, as when I tried to get into it, I couldnt. So I reset my DL-524 ( D-Link ) router by pressing the button at the back.

Once I did that, I could log onto the site for the router, and configuire the ports. But then I tried to use my laptop, and it couldnt connect to the internet. So I took out all the information in the Local area connection > properties > Internet Protocol (TCP/IP ) properties > use the following address and use the following DNS server for both the laptop and the desktop, hoping it'd fix it. But it still couldnt connect  .

The message the laptop comes up with is 
'*Wireless Network connection*
Windows was unable to find a certificate to log on to the network default.

If you need any more information to help me with this, please just ask and i'll try to find it. And sorry, but as you can tell, I dont know much about computers ...

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so try setting the laptop to DHCP and see what happens

post an ipconfig /all

ipconfig /all 

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## Grimkeeper (Apr 3, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Bradley Jordan>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BD-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-D0-93-B9-2B

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-3C-78-8F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.181.218
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You probably want to disable IEEE 802.1x authentication on the wireless network properties Authentication tab.


----------



## Grimkeeper (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm sorry, but how would I go about doing this? And is it on the desktop or laptop?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

On the machine that doesn't connect.

Right Click on the wireless network Icon in the system tray and select Open Network Connections. Right click on Wireless Network Connection, and select Properties. Select the Wireless Networks tab and click on the Properties button near the bottom of the screen. Select the Authentication tab and disable it there.


----------



## Grimkeeper (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok, I did that, but it know says 
'*Wireless Network Connection*
Windows was unable to to find a certificate to log you onto the network default'
Thank you very much for you help so far.


----------



## Grimkeeper (Apr 3, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> and disable it there.


When you said that, did you mean where it says 'Authenticate as computer when computer information is available'?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you also have ICS internet connection sharing enabled


> IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes


you should untick that option
from the advanced tab


----------



## Grimkeeper (Apr 3, 2007)

Which advanced tab is that in? And will it be named 'IP Routing' or something else? Your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it will be named 
internet connection sharing ICS
start
control panel
network connections
right click on your network connection
properties 
advanced tab


----------



## Grimkeeper (Apr 3, 2007)

In ICS both 'Allow other network users to connect through this computer's Internet connection' and 'Allow other network users to control or disable the shared Internet connection' were unticked.


----------

